# Why do all my cigars taste alike?



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

So I am about 6 months into the cigars I have gathered and smoke in my waxing moon humidor. I have smoked 1 sometimes 2 cigars a day for the past 6 months and they all taste about the same. I have had some nice smokes too, olivia serie V, rocky edge, la primavida 9, fuente's SG, diesel unholy, gisperts, some gurkha legends and double maduros in there now etcc.. i keep my humidity at 65. Any explanation why this is? Am i smoking to much and loosing my taSTE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This happens at times you are in a rut!
Take a break maybe switch to a pipe or lay off all together!
Come back in a month and see the difference!
I am on allergy medication now for the next month all my cigars taste like shoes lol!


----------



## Loggerhead (Dec 18, 2011)

When I experience this, I usually play around with the rh. Using a separate container, try a higher and lower humidity. Personally, I get more varied flavour between blends at a little higher rh, but you might need a little lower, who knows? I like your selection however and they definitely should not all be tasting the same.


----------



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

i can say i notice the difference from the sticks that have sat in the box the longest but when my arturo 858s and olivia serie v taste like my cheaper smokes it baffles me. i do smoke a pipe a few times a week but i like the advice on taking off all together for a while and then see what happens. man that's not going to be easy. i might try a week to start


----------



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

the only difference with the sticks that have been in the box for a while is their just a lot smoother


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuente 4 Me said:


> i can say i notice the difference from the sticks that have sat in the box the longest but when my arturo 858s and olivia serie v taste like my cheaper smokes it baffles me. i do smoke a pipe a few times a week but i like the advice on taking off all together for a while and then see what happens. man that's not going to be easy. i might try a week to start


I am on smoking pipes right now grabbing some baccy to tide me over!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

You didn't say if they tasted the same before that ... or if they did not. In other words.. did they ever taste different?
I smoke one a day, for six months..and as you can see.. I do not do reviews. And it's not because I'm shy. The characteristics flavor-wise between many of smokes is just too subtle. I smoked a pack a day of cigarettes for 30 years and quit cold turkey with the help of hand wrapped cigars. So maybe I'm slightly burnt out. I have some I like more than others definitely. So I can tell. 

Maybe that's why I like SOME infused. The flavor has to hit me over the head. But the last 10 sticks I bought at the B$M were naturals. And my dailys are mostly naturals. Also to note I seem to prefer mild-medium mostly.

It's not like I'm blind..just possibly color blind


----------



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am on smoking pipes right now grabbing some baccy to tide me over!


Your avitar is great man


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

try to smoke some cigars that are extemely different.

like a man o war virtue, followed by a MUWAT, or a camacho tripple maduro.


J.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sometimes your palate just needs a break. Try a couple weeks without a smoke and see if your palate recovers!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Darryl do you have sinus troubles? Alot of time that will cause flavors to be muted & all taste the same...

Is it the same with conn wrapped cigars too?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuente 4 Me said:


> Your avitar is great man


Thanks Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's the Bitch Protecting the Vette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dude::beerchug::whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Darryl do you have sinus troubles? Alot of time that will cause flavors to be muted & all taste the same...
> 
> Is it the same with conn wrapped cigars too?


Terry is spot on this time of year in the northeast the pollen rag weed tree pollen is so high!
I can;t breath much less taste anything so i go on meds till December then i can taste again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you drinking the same beverage every time you smoke? Try pairing the smoke with something different.:dunno:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's the Bitch Protecting the Vette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dude::beerchug::whoo:


I LOVE IT!
NOBODY gets near Tony's Vette!

As already posted above, sinusitis play an important role in tasting cigars. I've found (and it may sound weird) flushing my nose out with a Neti Pot really makes a cigar come alive. Normally I don't have sinus or allergy problems, but after smoking 2-3 stogies a day, over time the flavors seem to get dull and muddle. For me, using the Neti Pot once or twice a month makes a dramatic difference.

The first few times will take a little getting use to. When you flush the solution in one side of your nose and it falls out the other, it almost feels like you're drowning. Eventually you'll get use to it, and it is well worth it. Neti Pot, I just wish the inventor came up with a better name for it!

One word of caution; make sure to use distilled water when mixing the solution. I've read some horror stories about serious infections caused by tap water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the issue is all those Liga Primavadas hahaha I dont know if thats a stuck up chick or some pasta sauce. 

On a serious note, I would go with what Jurgen said try something WAY out of the norm and see what that does. Good lUck :smoke:


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

i know this will sound weird, but in addition to everything that's already been said, tone down your diet for a week or so. Eat less spicy/sugary foods for a little while. drink only water. Your taste buds may just need a break from stimulation.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Cleanse your palate - change your drink
always smoke with a glass of something - soda - water -beer - wine - scotch - whiskey - virgin blood...swish and swallow
... when I don't have a drink handy the smoke seems flat


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Cigars aren't about taste as they are about flavor and most of flavor is in the nose not the tongue. Possibly you just don't have a nose for cigars. Maybe you burned it out smoking cigarettes for years, and that pipe isn't really helping you because pipe tobacco is more harsh on the nose than cigar tobacco (mostly anyway). Of course it wouldn't be just cigars but food flavors that would be affected for you too. Do you taste subtle flavors in a wide variety of foods or do you go for strong spicy flavors because everything else is bland for you? It's possible that a sinus condition is temporary but you say this is going on 6 months, from your beginning with cigars. How is your sense of smell generally? If you are a long time smoker otherwise (cigs) then it is possible you've simply desensitized your sense of smell. But a week away won't bring that back if that is what it is. More like a few years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm with Tony, I've been hitting the pipe more lately. The drizzly, very windy conditions here are really not conducive practically speaking to cigar smoking, but these grey conditions really don't make me feel like smoking one either. A pipe though, feels quite cozy on days like these ipe:

---

Back to the OP, try sipping cream soda when you smoke a cigar. I've found the pairing to be quite sublime, IMO it's the best pairing out there. I'll take an ice cold IBC over a 21 year scotch with my cigar any day! (I'll have the scotch after, though  )


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Pipes are definitely more wind/cold friendly than cigars. I remember using the bowl to warm my hands on many a cold NY winter day. But at the same time, they will not help you get your flavor sensitivity back for cigars.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

During my years of buying and accumulating numerous smokes I'd had varying degrees of success (or not) with my humidor storage. I could never seem to get the interior humidification levels correct so that they were too moist or too dry. The result was an unfortunate loss of the flavor characteristic of that particular cigar. I don't know if maybe you could be having humidor storage conditions like I did. However, the best and most helpful advice I've gotten while belonging to this forum was the suggestion to just leave the cigars that come with it inside their own cellophane sleeve, and just leave the bottom end of it open. I've experienced VAST improvement in my cigars' flavor and aroma as a result. As for - ahem -those "other" cigars we obtain characteristically without cellophane...they get put into the Daniel Marshall humidor where its design, humidifier and superior interior environment have benefited my beloved Haban#@'s uh I mean "smokes"! :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

1 to 2 cigars a day, every day for 6 months. Lets say you average 1.33 cigars a day, (2 cigars every third day). You have smoked over 230 cigars... Your tastebuds might be absolutely shot at this point.

Take a break. Come back to them in a couple weeks and see what the experience is.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course everyone's palate is different. My cigar hobby is now 17 months old and for the last 12 that's been a pretty steady 2 cigars a day, 1 or 2 before that. That's something just south of 1000 cigars in the last 17 months and my cigars still taste good -- and different. So it isn't just about smoking cigars every day. Again as for the OP you have to know the status of your sense of smell. That's the key. If your nose is desensitized -- for what ever reason -- you won't taste your cigars.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

> Why do all my cigars taste alike?


:spy: because they are all made with tobacco:spy:


:banana: sorry, couldn't resist :banana:


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't been smoking too long either, but to support some of the other comments - I do notice a big difference if I keep changing beverages when I smoke.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

take some time off


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you retrohale?


----------

